# natural FET late ovulation help!



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hey guys! so I'm feeling proper deflated, im currently having a natural FET and I'm on CD 16, no sign of ovulation, I'm normally a bit later at ovulating but have regular28-30 day cycles. has anyone had success with late ovulation?? I'm feeling that I'm heading for a cancelled cycle


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't have experience of natural FET but hope someone who does will be along soon. And I empathise hugely with threatened cancelled cycle - that's where I was this time last week. If your usual cycle can be up to 30 days I think today would be last expected ovulation date - but could be a day or two later? Do you know you're usually always 14 days from ovulation to period?  I really hope you get some clarity  (and ovulation asap). Is there any chance you could have ovulated and it hasn't been picked up for some reason?  xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanks for your kind reply bobo, I don't think I've ovulated yet, I did start to see a change in things down there ( sorry tmi!) but that seems to have disappeared again  😟  the nurse said stress can defo delay it. I am concerned that when I do ovulate it will be quite late, I'm back to clinic on Monday CD 19 but to be honest I'm scared that my period won't be far off after ovulation if my hormones are out of whack. I'm regretting going for the natural FET and I think I'll request a change to medicated. it is dissapointing but this process is so trial and error isn't it?


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Happened to me. I’m usually super regular 27-28 day cycles so went for natural fet after unsuccessful fresh cycle. Had scan on day 10, not a thing happening, scanned again day 17, dominant follicle seen but still not big enough, and lining only 4mm warned may need to cancel but scanned again day 20 and it was decided that ovulation seemed imminent. And my lining had increased to 6.9 (it never gets beyond 7 for me).  I took a trigger shot on day 21 to ensure ovulation and I also got a positive opk that morning so pretty sure I would have ovulated around then anyway. Transfer was on day 28! And it ended up in bfp.

I think it will depend on your clinic and what they feel happy with, I believe stress does play a part, things always happen late when you are anxiously waiting! My fet was straight after the failed fresh cycle so that may have affected things too. As far as I know your luteal phase (time from ovulation to af) will always stay the same length. I did request to use progesterone after transfer, which my clinic said wasn’t necessary after natural fet but they agreed as it made me feel better and couldn’t hurt 

Good luck whatever happens, if your clinic decide to cancel it will be because they feel it is the best thing for you, they don’t want to waste a good embryo xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanks Noelle that has made me feel a little better. I have requested luteal support ( progesterone pessaries) as a safety net but they said not necessary but I can have them. so ill may be see what's happening on Monday, it's so annoying as I've normally ovulated by now and some months it's like day 14 /15. 😠 I am so please you got a bfp and followed a similar pattern to me! I will see what the clinic have to say on Monday. this is not easy is it? thanks for your kind replies


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

and yes I agree if it's a cancelled cycle although dissapointing I will also be satisfied it's the right desicison, I've only got one frostie and I sure don't want to waste it if my body doesn't do what it's supposed to ! id feel even more gutted! x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi teenyweeny - how did you get on today? Yes this process is so trial and error. Xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hi bobo, sorry just reading your reply! yes transfer actually went smoothly!! and cyclogest has kept my period away nicely and im 9dp5dt today so it has done the job. im testing BFN so far so think im out but the cyclogest worked great xx


----------



## happyhay2019 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi, how did you get on? I am leaning towards a natural FET as I really am not keen on injecting more hormones in me. But am also nervous it will not work x


----------

